# "Concept" guides



## albacore569 (Mar 3, 2003)

I attended a fishing "flea market" last weekend and spoke to a guy selling rods he builds on Allstar blanks. He builds them using "concept" guides which he claims give you greater distance. These guides (Fuji) are all the same size from the rod tip back to approx. half way down the rod. The casting and spinning rods are all done the same way except that the first 3 or 4 on the spinners nearest the reel are the typical large guides. 

Has anyone on this site tried a rod setup like this? does it really give you more distance?

Thanks, Fred


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Hi Fred,

The guides sound like the 'Low Riders' these are meant to give you extra distance !!

I have only used these guides a couple of times and have found no increase when using 'mono' though they may do when using GSPE.

Reagrds - Led.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "albacore569",
At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Fred , I don't believe there is any secert guide leading to increased distance .The rod builder in New Jersey with the most knowledge for long distance casting is Gary Born .You can reach him through "the Bass Barn" as RustyHook .
If you get a chance ,we practice down in Burlington near Mt Holly ,exit 45 off 295,most weekends.


----------

